# Wentworth Institute of Technology Detective



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Detective*
Wentworth Institute of Technology 
in Boston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 06/22/2021
*Department:* Public Safety

*Job Description Summary*
The primary purpose of the Detective is to provide investigative expertise and oversight on a wide variety of criminal investigations. This position is responsible for conducting investigations while enforcing criminal laws and institutional regulations that promote the protection, safety and welfare of students, employees, visitors and all property within the areas under the control and jurisdiction of the university.
*Minimum Education Required:* Associate's degree, or vocational or technical school degree

*Preferred Education:* Bachelor's degree

*Minimum Work Experience Required:* 5 - 8 years

*Minimum Knowledge Required*
Working knowledge of concepts, practices and procedures and ability to use in varied situations.

*Advertised Minimum Qualifications*
Five years of sworn law enforcement experience. Experience conducting complex criminal investigations. License to operate a motor vehicle in Massachusetts. License to carry a firearm in Massachusetts.
*Posting Number:* S00604
Equal Opportunity/Affirmative Action Employer
Wentworth is a Tobacco-free Community


----------

